# Its such a buck year around my parts!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So my herd so far, 2 bucks and 1 doe. Sired by my Black Jack

My friends herd
Kidding #1: quad BUCKLINGS
Kidding #2: deceased doeling, surviving buckling
Kidding #3: 2 bucklings and a doeling
All sired by my buck Marcus

My other friends herd (totally unrelated to my bucks)
single buckling
quads, 3 bucks 1 doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those buck years can be rough.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I know!!! :-x

My two Saanen does (who were secretly bred by a Kiko buckling!) both kidded with single bucklings!! NOT FAIR!! :sigh::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess I'm paying for my doe year last year. I think I had 9 doelings and 4 bucklings.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Last year we had 7 does and 2 bucks. 
This year so far 4 bucks and 2 does


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I sure hope its a buck year for us.. baby boys are good for the boer business. Last year we had 6 girls, 6 boys!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

RustyBucketBoers said:


> I sure hope its a buck year for us.. baby boys are good for the boer business. Last year we had 6 girls, 6 boys!


Not so good for the pet/dairy business though.

But thats okay. Maybe this year is the year I put some goats in the freezer!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See you need to tell them you want boys or simply don't care lol I usually don't care, less girls means less that I want to keep lol and last year the girls really out did the boys. Again this year I don't care. I have a bunch of buyers for bucks and again I'm good with a few girls so we will see bat happens lol


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Dayna said:


> Not so good for the pet/dairy business though.
> 
> But thats okay. Maybe this year is the year I put some goats in the freezer!


Oh yes, not good for the pet/dairy business! Sorry you've had so many boys :sigh:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Was recently reading somewhere that extra nutrition for the does causes more doelings to be born, because it means there are enough resources for the population to increase. That's why flushing supposedly gets you more doelings.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

One of my friends had two large bucklings born last night and another had a single buckling. Holy cow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've had two doelings so far. Their sire has had four kids, all does. He's bred to my other two does as well, hoping he keeps up his lovely record of all does.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've had 4 does kid.
7 bucks and 2 does so far.

But, I'm hoping it swings back the other way in round 2. A couple of does in particular that I really need some doe kids from.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Last year out of 3 does: 5 doelings, 2 bucks
This year out of 3 does: 3 doelings, 1 buck
3 years before that all bucks every year


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

several more folks have had more bucks born, no does. WHEW bucks all around! haha


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love buck years but not doe years! For some reasons I can sell bucklings more easily than I can doelings


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Last year - 8 bucks, three does
This year - so far 3 bucks, 5 does
- Only difference is the sire.......


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

*A buck that I sold last year has sired 12 babies this year. 11 bucklings 1 doeling.*


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow I've had two grown bucks one had at least one doeling maybe two I'm not 100% sure and one buckling my other buck gave me three bucklings and possibly a doeling! Which made me happy! Lets just say the dad that gave me the most boys stayed! Now I'm keeping one of his sons and I've bought a moon spotted nubian buckling. I'm hoping for girls with a good doeling sell rate because I have a hard time selling females which is super strange!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a saanen buck that threw all does (20+) and one buck kid 2 yrs ago. I sold the buck kid to a lady. She sold him because all he threw were doe kids and they wanted bucks for meat goats at the fair. I guess they were breeding Boer does. 

My buck is still siring doe kids, 3 so far this week.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I have a saanen buck that threw all does (20+) and one buck kid 2 yrs ago. I sold the buck kid to a lady. She sold him because all he threw were doe kids and they wanted bucks for meat goats at the fair. I guess they were breeding Boer does.
> 
> My buck is still siring doe kids, 3 so far this week.


You're SOOOOO lucky!! :-D


----------

